# News in Rewind: October



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here’s a quick look at consumer electronics and entertainment industry news that you may have missed in the month of October:

*Intel announced* it’s pushing back the launch date of its internet-based TV service “OnCue” well into 2014. The company is having difficulty securing licensing deals according to the New York Times.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIRoctober3.png[/img]*Sonos introduced* a new wireless speaker option called Play:1. The single speaker system is currently being sold with a network bridge unit for $199.


*Logitech reversed* direction and has announced it is no longer seeking to sell-off its popular Harmony universal remote. This comes following signals that the company wanted to change directions and dump the Harmony brand.


*Netflix surpassed* HBO in total US subscriptions for the first time ever, according to the Los Angeles Times. Comcast and HBO are planning to rollout a special bundle aimed at recapturing consumers thinking of cutting the cord.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIRoctober2.jpg[/img]*Google Chromcast, the USB streaming stick, added* Hulu to its available line-up. Using the service will require an $8 per month subscription to Hulu Plus.

*Power Sound Audio announced* a deal with Deep Hertz Audio to distribute PSA Subwoofers in Australia and New Zealand. The first shipment of products will take place some time in November, 2013.


*The Wall Street Journal reported* that Amazon is preparing to launch it’s set-top media streaming device before the end of 2013...just in time for the holiday season.


*Sony and Fox Sports used* Sony’s F55 professional 4K to film an image of the entire infield during the 2013 World Series. The 4K UltraHD image was used for zoom-ins and cutouts, providing viewers crystal-clear shots of key plays.


*Screen Digest reported* that 2012 cinema revenues hit a new record, topping-out at over 34.5 billion dollars (up 4.1 percent from the previous year). There are now over 131,500 cinema screens in operation world-wide.

*Samsung Electronics became* the official supplier of technology - including displays and handheld devices - of the National Basketball Association. The deal, according to the Wall Street Journal, is in the neighborhood of $100 million over the next three years.

*Golden Ear Technology released* two new center channel speakers: SuperCenter X and the SuperCenter XL. The speakers, priced at $599 and $799 respectively, are available now.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIRoctober1.png[/img]*Mitsubishi Electric and Panasonic revealed* that they are ending production of several staple display technologies. Mitsubishi is pulling the plug on its rear projection television division while Panasonic will soon end production of Plasma Television displays.

*Nielsen SoundScan reported* that vinyl record sales have hit 2.9 million units in the United States during 2013. That number is up 33.5% for the same time period during 2012. Despite sounding significant, the vinyl sales numbers only represent 3.7 percent of compact disc sales this year.

and 

*The Audio Insider and Chase Home Theater merged* their two companies to form Chane Music and Cinema. A new website will debut soon.




_Image Credits: Logitech, Golden Ear Technology, and Sony_


----------

